# chain link fence post in driveway



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Any suggestions on pulling a chain link fence post in a concrete driveway? Pic to follow.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

jeffm66 said:


> Any suggestions on pulling a chain link fence post in a concrete driveway? Pic to follow.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Rather than pull it, I would cut off flush and fill the post hole with concrete.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

I want to put a new one in. As a last resort I will do that though.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I'd wrap a chain or pipe wrench down low on it and try to twist it while pulling up.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Big azzz 'C' clamp with a couple of hydraulic bottle jacks under it, or just fasten enough fence hardware to it for the jack to get a bite and pump away ... I've seen 'T' post pullers at Harbor freight ... seems there oughta be something similar for round fence posts ...

.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

It broke off, but I think I got enough of it out to put in a new one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Now what to use to cement the new post in, not much of a gap, less than a 1/2"?


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

jeffm66 said:


> Now what to use to cement the new post in, not much of a gap, less than a 1/2"?


The stuff you need is called Pour Stone ... it's used on anchor bolts and such ... if there is such a thing as concrete epoxy this stuff would be it, there is no way you'll be pulling up that new post in the future though so be sure you want it permanently there ...  ... prolly find it at a good hardware store ...

.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

If Bacliff Hardware doesn't have it run up to Texas Tool Traders -- I45 and 518/Main St. == in League City. They carry the epoxy stuff 'acb' mentioned. Like he says, plan on it staying there. lol


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

acoastalbender said:


> The stuff you need is called Pour Stone ... it's used on anchor bolts and such ... if there is such a thing as concrete epoxy this stuff would be it, there is no way you'll be pulling up that new post in the future though so be sure you want it permanently there ...  ... prolly find it at a good hardware store ...
> 
> .


On the plus side, epoxy will probably fall apart under temperatures that concrete can survive.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

jordanmills said:


> On the plus side, epoxy will probably fall apart under temperatures that concrete can survive.


It's not epoxy ... I think I just mentioned that it was 'epoxy-like' ... Pour Stone is a portland derivative ...

.


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

acoastalbender said:


> It's not epoxy ... I think I just mentioned that it was 'epoxy-like' ... Pour Stone is a portland derivative ...
> 
> .


well in the post I quoted, you said "concrete epoxy".


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Think I might have bought the next size bigger post and slid it over the ugly one.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

acoastalbender said:


> The stuff you need is called Pour Stone ... it's used on anchor bolts and such ... if there is such a thing as concrete epoxy this stuff would be it, there is no way you'll be pulling up that new post in the future though so be sure you want it permanently there ...  ... prolly find it at a good hardware store ...
> 
> .





jordanmills said:


> well in the post I quoted, you said "concrete epoxy".


... yes, if taken out of context ... without the qualifiers ( in red ) ...

.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

acoastalbender said:


> The stuff you need is called Pour Stone ... it's used on anchor bolts and such ... if there is such a thing as concrete epoxy this stuff would be it, there is no way you'll be pulling up that new post in the future though so be sure you want it permanently there ...  ... prolly find it at a good hardware store ...
> 
> .


There is about a thousand different "concrete epoxies" out there, it's used pretty regularly for anchoring when either the stud/anchor gets too big for mechanical means to work well, or even just surface adhesion. I've never heard of "pour stone", but we've used probably 10 different versions of the epoxies with various characteristics: cure times, pourability/self-leveling, etc. they're pretty common, but I can't say I've ever seen them at standard hardware stores.

..and when they cure, they're significantly tougher than the concrete they're adhering to...


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Cut out a square in the concrete, set post into ground, patch concrete.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> There is about a thousand different "concrete epoxies" out there, it's used pretty regularly for anchoring when either the stud/anchor gets too big for mechanical means to work well, or even just surface adhesion. I've never heard of "pour stone", but we've used probably 10 different versions of the epoxies with various characteristics: cure times, pourability/self-leveling, etc. they're pretty common, but I can't say I've ever seen them at standard hardware stores.
> 
> ..and when they cure, they're significantly tougher than the concrete they're adhering to...


Geeses ... who'da thunk I'd get so much flak for tryin' to help a guy out ... It is *not* I repeat *not* epoxy ... it is as you can plainly read a portland/gypsum based product ... and I didn't say it could be bought at any hardware store as your quote of my post shows you, it can be found at a *"good" * hardware store ... which is where I found it ... any more fly chit in the pepper ... ?

.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

acoastalbender said:


> Geeses ... who'da thunk I'd get so much flak for tryin' to help a guy out ... It is *not* I repeat *not* epoxy ... it is as you can plainly read a portland/gypsum based product ... and I didn't say it could be bought at any hardware store as your quote of my post shows you, it can be found at a *"good" * hardware store ... which is where I found it ... any more fly chit in the pepper ... ?
> 
> .


Awful touchy today.. you were the one that brought up epoxy for concrete and the existence thereof... I merely expanded on that as an option for the application. Any of those dozens or possibly even hundreds of epoxy products that are actually meant for the purpose would do fine, as, most likely your stuff there will. That being said, the anchoring epoxy which *I* was referring to most likely won't be found at hardware stores, probably even "good ones"; I know of a bunch of places to get all anybody wants, but hardware stores generally don't go that far down the specialty adhesive path... I didn't know we were limited to recommending one product per thread.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> Awful touchy today.. you were the one that brought up epoxy for concrete and the existence thereof... I merely expanded on that as an option for the application. Any of those dozens or possibly even hundreds of epoxy products that are actually meant for the purpose would do fine, as, most likely your stuff there will. That being said, the anchoring epoxy which *I* was referring to most likely won't be found at hardware stores, probably even "good ones"; I know of a bunch of places to get all anybody wants, but hardware stores generally don't go that far down the specialty adhesive path... I didn't know we were limited to recommending one product per thread.


Yes ... aren't we ... :rotfl:

.


----------

